# CT service cable change



## Green CTE2 (Jan 2, 2009)

The GC wants me to JUST change the seu from the weather head to the meter. and then from the meter to the panel.

The poco is doing a service drop. However the homeowner doesn't want to spend any more money and doesn't want to upgrade the meter can. Does anyone know if that can be done or does a new meter can also need to be installed.

Thanks


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

It depends on what the amp rating is.
Most of them need to be changed.
However I have saw some that were made very good. Some of those I use.


----------



## Green CTE2 (Jan 2, 2009)

it is a 100amp service. It is staying that way. the only thing that they want changed is the cable itself. Can I use the existing meter can, if I am changing the SEU?


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

I say yes. With out seeing it, though. I don't know what your local AHJ would say.


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

What does a 100 a meter socket cost in CT?:blink:

Menards has them here for around 32 bucks.

Homeowners are such cheap b*******.:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Nosparxsse said:


> What does a 100 a meter socket cost in CT?


Jesus, am I slow. I was trying to figure out why the heck a 100A service had current transformers.... :wallbash:

-John


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

Big John said:


> Jesus, am I slow. I was trying to figure out why the heck a 100A service had current transformers.... :wallbash:
> 
> -John


 
LOL. The only reason I clicked the thread is cause it said replace wire in CT. I thought it was a wire replacement in a CT cabinet. :no: and I thought we would see a pic of a fried sqirrel or something.

location Conneticuit. CT LOL.:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Big John said:


> Jesus, am I slow. I was trying to figure out why the heck a 100A service had current transformers.... :wallbash:
> 
> -John


 

I thought the samne thing when I read the op. I was trying to figure out why he would run SE to a CT cabinet:whistling2:around here that's not allowed:no:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I thought the samne thing when I read the op. I was trying to figure out why he would run SE to a CT cabinet:whistling2:around here that's not allowed:no:


What is the crossover point for the need to install cts? Around here it used, or may still be, above 200 amps.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> What is the crossover point for the need to install cts? Around here it used, or may still be, above 200 amps.


 


Around here, for a stab in meter, it's anything continuous more than 320 amps. 

Some bolt in meters are rated for 400. 

Most anyhting over 400 gets a ct cabinet, in which around here SE cable is not allowed


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Around here, for a stab in meter, it's anything continuous more than 320 amps.
> 
> Some bolt in meters are rated for 400.
> 
> Most anyhting over 400 gets a ct cabinet, in which around here SE cable is not allowed


Is there an interpretation as to why SE is not allowed?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Is there an interpretation as to why SE is not allowed?


 


Local blue book code only states (cut and pasted) :



650.16 Due to concerns about bonding, equipment, and consistent wiring practices, service entrance (SE) cables and bare concentric neutral cables are not allowed on the load side of either Company or Customer owned Current Transformer (CT) cabinets.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

PSNH gives us the sockets for free. They are owned by someone in CT. Maybe your utility gives them out too.


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> What is the crossover point for the need to install cts? Around here it used, or may still be, above 200 amps.


above 400 amp here.


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Green CTE2 said:


> it is a 100amp service. It is staying that way. the only thing that they want changed is the cable itself. Can I use the existing meter can, if I am changing the SEU?


Does the meter can have a manual bypass required by the POCO & what condition is the panel in ?

If the SEU cable is bad I would think it is the old cloth style, the inside the of the can will be determined when you open it. Water may have got into the meter can over the years and may need to be replaced.


----------

